# Boroughbridge



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

We are booked up for this C & CC site in a few weekends time. Anyone suggest tips, outings etc for this site? Anyone been?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

if at first you don't succeed - try posting again !!!! :?

Stayed there some years ago [watch out for floods -  ], 
there was a decent pub / grub a short walk from the site - just turn right and head away from Boroughbridge.
You are reasonably convenient for Wensleydale and Swaledale, Northallerton, Great Ayton - as per James Cook and Petch's butchers [- excellent pies], and not far from York, although the P+R on that side isn't advertised as taking Mhomes.
Harrogate and Knaresborough also convenient.
have fun

8)


----------



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

Many thanks. The pub sounds perfect!

anybody know what the town/village/metropolis of Boroughbridge is like?


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

Don't know if you have seen these:-

http://www.boroughbridgeonline.co.uk/

http://www.aboutbritain.com/towns/Boroughbridge.asp

--
Hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Small place but has bubs, shops, chip shop, pizza shop, Indian, Chinese, cafe, etc. 

There is a row of medieval standing stones between the town and C&CC site.

Do not try to visit the marina it is private but there is a nice walk from the bridge in town, heading east on the north side of the river to a lock.

Ralph


----------



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

Many thanks to everyone.


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

Along the left side of the access road from the A1 to the site are industrial, and storage outlets with a large coach company garage about 100 yards past the site. Boroughbridge is a straight walk, under A1 underpass, approx 3/4 - 1 mile left outside the gate from the CCC site. You can catch a bus to Ripon (20 mins) and other areas from the town square. Good pub, walking left through the town, just over the bridge opposite the water falls. (Carvery on a Sunday, good value). I'm sure that other pubs/hotels will provide similar value. Opposite the pub is access to the canal with a small jetty for boats and a lovely walk, _*in summertime.* As has already been pointed out, beware of flooding, although there is a protective 'bund' around the hardstanding areas to the right of the site entrance. The grassed pitch areas over the 'hump back' are most subsceptible to flooding and should be avoided. ( I used "bakers trays" when I found the pitch was soggy underfoot and just managed to get off) 'Morrison's supermarket is a half mile walk from the town centre. I have it from a reliable source, (Morrison's Manager) that the height restriction barrier to the car park was to be removed after complaints/suggestions from our fraternity. I did ask a fellow m/h about the pub in Roecliffe but he remarked that it was 'expensive' so cannot vouch for it._


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

To be honest Boroughbridge itself is not very exciting

There are some Roman ruins ( well a bit of floor)
Northallerton is quite good for shopping ao is Thirsk and there is a James Herriot museum in Thrisk although I haven't been 
would definately recommend a visit to the Forbidden Corner

http://www.yorkshirenet.co.uk/theforbiddencorner/

Excellent fun even on a damp day and of course Fountains Abbey is a must
Ripon is also worth a visit - there is a police and prison museum there which was very good a few years back

http://www.enjoyengland.com/destina...inations/ripon.aspx?bbcam=ov_uk&bbkid=Ripon&x

and also as already sugested Knaresborough and Harrogate but beware the traffic in Harrogate is dreadful - if you do go the turkish baths have recently been refurbished and may make a good day out on a cold day

As for places to eat - if you go as far as York there is a pub called the Walnut Tree in Heworth which does one of the best lunchtime carveries for about £5 - the Thia resturuant in Northallerton market place is very good as is the indian resturaunt on the A64 just outside of York - the Angel at Topcliffe always do good business lunches when i go to meetings there so I can only presume the food is good and the same goes for the Pub on the market place in Thirsk.

and if you venture as far as Grassington the Devonshire Arns is and absolute must

hope this all helps - if you have any other questions please ask


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

can second the praise for the Angel at Topcliffe - ate there last year using HiLife card.

8)


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have thought about the Boroughbridge site previously but was concerned about the proximity of the A1. Does the site suffer from roadnoise?


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

no


----------



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

Just had a great weekend at Boroughbridge site, despite the rain/weather. Went to Fountains Abbey on the Saturday - been there before but it still amazes me.

Many thanks for all the tips.

You can hear the A1 traffic from the site buts its not in anyway a hindrence. 

The site facilities/staff were wonderful.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC Boroughbridge*



rowley said:


> I have thought about the Boroughbridge site previously but was concerned about the proximity of the A1. Does the site suffer from roadnoise?


Hello

It is quite noisy - not just the A1 but also the road outside the site leads to industrial areas and a coach firm. I got used to the noise after a few days but you can ALWAYS hear it 24/7, even with all windows closed.

Interestingly, I am now on a static caravan site (CCC was full for holiday weekend) and whilst closer to the A1, is quieter, probably due to some high, thick Leylandi conifers.

I did enjoy my stay at Boroughbridge and found all facilities spotless, the laundry was good value (£2 washing machine large capacity) and the staff are friendly and relaxed.

Mid week, there was only a handful of vans on site. I left on Saturday and it was choc a block, I would have stayed for the weekend but it was already fully booked.

Russell


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Called at Boroughbridege site on way down from Scotland on 10th May, the field next to the site has had the fence opened out to provide at least another 7-8 acres to camp. No plans to place electric points or buildings there as far as the HSM tells me (flood plain), just catering for the immense tents now appearing.
Malc


----------

